
FreeSWITCH with Golang - webrtcbt
do you think CpaaS should be build on FreeSWITCH with Golang?
======
vasilakisfil
can you explain more your use case ?

~~~
webrtcbt
We are building a CpaaS product and dedicated to simplify and disrupt the
multibillion market.

Tech stack we are using:-

Golang, Django, Python, Flask, Redis, Postgres, Nginx, Kamailio, FreeSWITCH,
Kamailio, React, WebRTC and Linux.

